# RAF Greenham Common



## Zotez (Aug 24, 2010)

My first report on here, plenty more to come!

Explored by myself and three other friends who are not members of here.

Im pretty sure most of you will know of this place, for those who dont, here is some history from wikipedia:

"RAF Station Greenham Common is a former military airfield in Berkshire, England. The airfield is located approximately 2 miles (3.2 km) south-southwest of Thatcham; about 50 miles (80 km) west of London

Opened in 1942, it was used by both the Royal Air Force and United States Army (later Air) Force during World War II and the Cold War. After the Cold War ended it was closed in 1993."

It was also the place of the womans peace camp protests, had D Day significance, etc etc, the link for those who want to know more:
[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Greenham_Common[/ame]

On with the pictures!






Approaching the bunkers.





The famous caravan.





Just some electrical stuff.















Vandalism? There was surprisingly little, apart from a few pieces of graffiti.





Old stencilled sign, in a style that looks distinctly American to me.





Not sure what this was?





I believe these operated the doors?





These bolts were massive!





I love the way all the letters have faded differently.





Behind the all pictured above.





To someone the other side of the fence, it would appear that the bunkers are sealed tight, but the other side they are totally open!





My friends new facebook profile picture! 





If you didnt know this was an airbase, this would just look like British Countryside.





Looking back on the bunkers.





And again.

For those interested, the flickr link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624798986314/

Thanks everyone for looking, it took me a while to post this up, and I hope you enjoyed my first report on this forum!

EDIT:

We also found this in another bunker, I think its the engine cover from an old airplane, can anyone else share any info on it?


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 24, 2010)

It appears to be an engine cowling from a Spitfire. It looks also like a possible fibre glass replica as there are quite a few of these about.


----------



## Zotez (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, very interesting, I really do hope it is an original!


----------



## cptpies (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures Zotez, I'm sorry to dissappoint you but looking at the damage to the cowling it's almost certainly fibreglass or something similar and probably a piece of an old gate guarian.


----------



## Potter (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting place. I bet there's alsorts to find.


----------



## LiamWg (Aug 26, 2010)

**

i can honestly say this was a good day out especially as it was my first explore  I hope we can do many more explores togteher man


----------



## Zotez (Aug 26, 2010)

Definately! Glad to see you've joined Derelict Places too.


----------



## Foz77 (Aug 26, 2010)

Good work fella


----------



## tom83 (Aug 27, 2010)

Cracking first report.

Really enjoyed your Pics


----------



## Zotez (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks very much guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## timbly (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome report! I went there two years ago but didn't have the balls to enter the bunkers. Weren't you worried by the police dog training & guards & suchlike? I bloody was.


----------



## Zotez (Aug 27, 2010)

Its funny you mentioned that - I actually live only a few miles from Greenham Common and have been there literally hundreds of times to excercise our dogs and things, I was convinced that the bunkers were impenitrable but it really had to be done. Also the fact that my bike had broken as soon as we got to the common and the hours walk either way made the whole group even more determined, as did the fact that it was raining heavily and the prospect of seeking shelter inside one of the large bunkers was more inviting than a long walk home.

We actually did walk straight past a "police dog training" sign, but the police logo was badly faded and we concluded that it must have been left there for a long time. We visited the place twice over a weekend and the sign had not moved and there were no evidence of police cars or dog vehicles apart from the odd civilian walking their dog through the forest. Perhaps actually with the risk of police dogs, entering Greenham Common was a bit foolish because I have had to hide from police dogs before (at Pyestock) and it was not an experience I wanted to repeat.

For those who are considering entering - (dont worry I wont be revealing any access points), we did not see any security, however some of the things we found stored in the bunkers appeared to be new - hinting that the place is still in some sort of use and we have had people confirm that there are visits there every now and again, we did not actually see any security but there was a fairly modern looking static caravan at one end of the common but we did not approach it for fear of being caught - we had locked our bikes within the compound and none of us fancied arguing with an angry security guard to let us get our bikes back! 

Im really glad people have enjoyed reading my report I didnt expect any replies at all concidering its my first one.


----------

